# CCW Class in Phoenix Area



## DryHeat (Jan 23, 2008)

New member here, and new gun owner as well. 

I'm looking for recommendations on a place to take the CCW class in the Phoenix area. I have a coworker who took it, but the class was run in a boot-camp fashion complete with an in-your-face instructor. I'd prefer someone with a calm, methodical approach. Any suggestions?

Dry Heat :reading:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I took mine at shooters world. I have heard good things about Scottsdale gun club. Guns and pluss in Suprise has a good rep.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you're anywhere near the East Valley, I _strongly_ recommend instructor JR Robie at Caswells in Mesa. Definitely no boot camp mentality, and my wife and I both liked JR enough to take more advanced instruction from him, as well.

And welcome aboard!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a little late with my reply, but x2 with JR Robie at Caswells, in Mesa. 

Mr Robie presented a class that kept you interested and was not boring. I took the Saturday morning 
class (yawn), 0700-1600, with an hour off for lunch (he passed out coupons for a free sandwich at a 
local fast food place).

Towards the end of the class, you go to the simulator room, where each person faces off in a GG / BG 
scenerio. Some are a surprised with a no-shoot situation. He also offers one-on-one instruction with 
the simulator at $40.00 an hour. Several people can go together and share the cost... something I’ve 
been wanting to do.

Oh, and don’t mess with the dude. He is a big man and can carry an arsenal on his person and you’d 
never know he had all the stuff he was carrying. Can you say:

- a full size Glock
- a baby Glock
- a pocket pistol (I didn't see what make or model)
- a defensive flashlight
- a stick of pepper spray
- a collapsible baton
- a cell phone

The man is ready, the only thing he didn’t have that morning was a knife, which he said he forgot in his 
haste to leave the house and make it to the class on time….


----------

